# Merry............



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Merry was born on December 23, 2010. Her mother, Natalie, YGRR #4860, had been surrendered by her owners to a veterinary hospital because they could not afford the surgery necessary to save her life. An emergency C-section was performed and both Natalie and puppy Merry survived. Natalie and Merry were brought to Riverview where they were closely monitored by the YGRR staff. Because Merry did not have any littermates to play with, she needed interaction with other dogs in order to help her learn to communicate properly. As she got older, Merry had supervised playtime with trusted adult dogs at Riverview. When Merry was about 8 weeks old, repeat adopters were called to come and meet this happy little Golden puppy!
Her adopters were up to the task of taking a baby puppy home and have provided the structure, training and love that have helped Merry to thrive. She is now a very busy Golden girl and is enjoying life to the fullest! Although little Merry has required a lot of time and energy, her adopters say she has been worth every minute!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Like to hear a happy ending.  Was Merry's mother adopted also?
I love the reds, she's beautiful.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh she's beautiful and she shares my birthday-different years obviously


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I always enjoy your happy news stories. So glad Merry got a new lease on life. Way to go YGRR


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry's beautiful, so love hearing these wonderful stories and happy endings.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Warms my heart.


----------

